# Kempton- who's going, what phibs are you looking for?



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

I couldn't go last year, as it was just before pay day, but especially with PRAS cancelled last time and SWARE cancelled in April, I'm totally determined to make it next weekend!

So, who is going, and what do you want to find? I'm going to be looking out to replace my male painted frog (female is fine, but I lost the male a while ago) and maybe increase my little colony of golden treefrogs- and not buy any new species. At all. For def. No space, no space, no space. I'm sure that I can be strong... :whistling2:


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

Now you've brought it up, I will probably attend. Is it pay at the door? When is opening times?


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

plasma234 said:


> Now you've brought it up, I will probably attend. Is it pay at the door? When is opening times?


see the shows section- it is a fiver at the door, opens at 10.30am, shuts at 5.30pm.


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

No need to go to the section, you've answered my questions :2thumb:


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

If you are a member of a recognised club affiliated to the F.B.H. you can get in before everyone else at 10 oclock but it still costs £5 to get in.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Really, really looking forward to this- it's like christmas, except that I don't have to buy presents for anyone else but me! :lol2:


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

I will be mainly there for a fun day out, I will bring cash in case there happens to be some yellow terribs though.


----------



## Fbt123 (Jun 30, 2014)

Do they sell plants at Kempton, or only phibs and stuff... May go if theres good plants for my FBTs as my fern died whilst i was away for a week


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Fbt123 said:


> Do they sell plants at Kempton, or only phibs and stuff... May go if theres good plants for my FBTs as my fern died whilst i was away for a week


Because it is a hobbyist's show, it's hard to predict who will be there, selling what.


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

Anyone who is going and wants to say hi, look for the bearded guy wearing a red hoodie and a t-shirt underneath with a frog ( oophaga lehmanni) on it.


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

Overall I was pretty disappointed today. A lot of the leos, cresties, hogs, royals corns etc which is to be expected, but not in the ridiculous numbers they were at really. 

I saw leucs, azzies, a mantella species I can't remember, mossy frogs, RETF and some maroon eyed . That was it . I almost took home 3 mantella, but the missus wouldn't let me and I'm glad I didn't really. I picked up some plants that were ridiculously cheap. A really grown on ficus pumilia and some kind of brom for a quid each, perfect for the pum viv I am chucking together. 

I did see miles, iirc, from BAKS but I wasn't confident enough to say hello lol. No sign of Ron but I have no real idea what he looks like:lol2:


----------



## kroot (Mar 11, 2010)

Good to see you again Ron. Managed to keep it to just the 2 leucs that I knew I was picking up, oh and the 7 treefrogs that followed me home :blush:


----------



## johne.ev (Sep 14, 2008)

plasma234 said:


> Overall I was pretty disappointed today. A lot of the leos, cresties, hogs, royals corns etc which is to be expected, but not in the ridiculous numbers they were at really.
> 
> I saw leucs, azzies, a mantella species I can't remember, mossy frogs, RETF and some maroon eyed . That was it . I almost took home 3 mantella, but the missus wouldn't let me and I'm glad I didn't really. I picked up some plants that were ridiculously cheap. A really grown on ficus pumilia and some kind of brom for a quid each, perfect for the pum viv I am chucking together.
> 
> I did see miles, iirc, from BAKS but I wasn't confident enough to say hello lol. No sign of Ron but I have no real idea what he looks like:lol2:


Nice one Callum. Sorry i couldn't make it in the end mate, ended up having to go to chelmsford, so just as well really. Were there any pygmy chameleons did you notice?


----------



## tryme (Apr 2, 2008)

Was there any torts?


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

No problem dude, my brakes on my car started to grind on the way home, so I am kind of relieved I didn't shell money out today. Keep me in mind if you are still struggling to sell them though :2thumb:
I didn't see any pygmy chams, but it was very busy that I was kind of getting shuffled along some tables. I had to stand my ground when I was drooling over somes day geckos, and there weren't many people looking at the mantella that I spent a good 15mins looking at and planning a build for in my head. 

A few different torts. I couldn't tell you what type though. I had to very rapidly correct the other half when she exclaimed "look, turtles" :whip:


----------



## Shilling (Nov 8, 2013)

*Kempton*

I was at kempton today, I saw a few Red eyes, maroon, and mantellas but didn't see the leucs or azzies. Gutted!! :bash: over all not all that good for me to be honest, 

Paul


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

i bought some leucs:no1:


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

plasma234 said:


> Overall I was pretty disappointed today. A lot of the leos, cresties, hogs, royals corns etc which is to be expected, but not in the ridiculous numbers they were at really.
> 
> I saw leucs, azzies, a mantella species I can't remember, mossy frogs, RETF and some maroon eyed . That was it . I almost took home 3 mantella, but the missus wouldn't let me and I'm glad I didn't really. I picked up some plants that were ridiculously cheap. A really grown on ficus pumilia and some kind of brom for a quid each, perfect for the pum viv I am chucking together.
> 
> I did see miles, iirc, from BAKS but I wasn't confident enough to say hello lol. No sign of Ron but I have no real idea what he looks like:lol2:


he was defo there- i met him.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

I was seriously tempted by the leucs and the mossy frogs- but sort of accidentally ended up buying a pair of Eurasian green toads- which I don't actually have space or a set-up for... :whistling2:



They are very gorgeous, though!


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

Ron Magpie said:


> I was seriously tempted by the leucs and the mossy frogs- but sort of accidentally ended up buying a pair of Eurasian green toads- which I don't actually have space or a set-up for... :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> They are very gorgeous, though!


Are you really tall?


----------



## Scubadiver (Jun 13, 2014)

I haven't been to herp show for a good many years until yesterday. If Kempton is anything to go by it seems the hobby these days is all about getting Leopard Geckos or various snake species that are easy to breed and trying to make them different colours. Is this seriously what floats people's boats?

I was late getting there but saw in total three amphibian species. All on the same table. :roll:


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

It seems to be. There were more different amphibians than that but if most people breed and want these species there will be more of them at the shows. I didn`t see any Beardies though.


----------



## Scubadiver (Jun 13, 2014)

colinm said:


> It seems to be. There were more different amphibians than that but if most people breed and want these species there will be more of them at the shows. I didn`t see any Beardies though.


 I guess I don't get WHY this where the majority interest lies I suppose, I stepped out of the hobby for a long time but when I first got into herps there was no such thing as all this morph breeding.
I can definitely see that there are some beautiful colour variations around but to me it's like looking at a picture of a beautiful landscape only to find out that it's Photoshopped. It's somehow fake and loses it's appeal. The primary reason I became interested in animals is to marvel at what nature has produced in both appearance and behaviour, not what man can achieve to change that. Might as well just get a few cans of spray paint if that's what it's all about.
Anyway, just my opinion. I'm sure most will disagree. Is this what to expect at all the shows?


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Yes unless you go to Europe. You will see a far greater variety there.


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Scubadiver said:


> I guess I don't get WHY this where the majority interest lies I suppose, I stepped out of the hobby for a long time but when I first got into herps there was no such thing as all this morph breeding.
> I can definitely see that there are some beautiful colour variations around but to me it's like looking at a picture of a beautiful landscape only to find out that it's Photoshopped. It's somehow fake and loses it's appeal. The primary reason I became interested in animals is to marvel at what nature has produced in both appearance and behaviour, not what man can achieve to change that. Might as well just get a few cans of spray paint if that's what it's all about.
> Anyway, just my opinion. I'm sure most will disagree. Is this what to expect at all the shows?


Actually mate I think you'll find a good few like minded soles here,but for sure we are a minority.

Anyway it might be worth you looking at the BAKS meet a bit later in the year. It's smaller for sure,but you should see a bit wider variation. I would guess darts might be the highest represented there,but there is usually other beasties to marvel at aswell 

best

Stu


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

sharpstrain said:


> Are you really tall?


Not super-tall- six foot or so.


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

soundstounite said:


> Anyway it might be worth you looking at the BAKS meet a bit later in the year. It's smaller for sure,but you should see a bit wider variation.
> 
> Stu



this is what i was trying to explain to my missus at kempton. BAKS uses a function room of a pub and yet has fantastic variety. not just darts but: mantella, tree frogs, newts, salamanders, mossy frogs, reed frogs etc and then you've got the plants and dry goods that are very interesting. all the time you're not trying to fight your way to a table to have a brief peek and be moved along by some snotty child picking up a box, tilting it and lifting up above his head to have a better look at an animal they have absolutely no interest in buying, but are treating it like a cheap zoo. :censor: 

if you really want to see a some really fantastic examples of amphibians and in good variety, visit BAKS.


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

Ron Magpie said:


> Not super-tall- six foot or so.


I think I saw you - were you with your partner?


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

sharpstrain said:


> I think I saw you - were you with your partner?


Nope- spent some time with a few people, but I'm single, these days. You've probably confused me with someone else (very tall, with a partner, I'm guessing!) :lol2:


----------



## Scubadiver (Jun 13, 2014)

Thanks for the tip guys, I've just registered with BAKS. Looks likely I'll be able to make Cannock in October too. Might even see about getting a table.... :2thumb:


----------

